# New Car Detail - Mystery Blue Mk3 SEAT Leon Cupra 300 5 Door



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Following on from my thread in the 'The Motoring Zone' 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403989

I asked the Dealer to the leave the car 'as is' other than to remove all the transport film, which is part of the PDI, which they did
My car was filthy ! It was covered in a layer of muck with adhesive all over the place

As collected -



















I did find a little marring on the bonnet & ROS door which were easy enough to remove

Thought I would try some 'old school' products on this Detail. I've used these before on one of my cars but it was some time ago TBH

All the remaining transport film/plastic seat coverings removed from the exterior and interior










Detail as done -

*Strong pre-wash with ValetPro Citrus Pre-Wash
2 bucket wash with lambswool mitt & a strong mix G3 Detox shampoo
Wheel arches cleaned with APC
Paintwork decontaminated with CP Iron-X
All the wheels decontaminated with Iron-X
Coat of Dodo Juice Lime Prime applied with a MF pad as a pre-wax cleanser
Coat of Chemical Guys Blacklight applied a MF pad
2 x coats of Chemical Guys Hybrid V07 applied with short MF & buffed off with a plush MF
2 x coats of Planet Polish wheel seal and shine applied to the wheels
Tyres dressed with Meguairs endurance tyre gel
Exhaust tips cleaned and sealed with Britemax twins
Door & boot shuts treated with Chemical Guys Hybrid V07
Under bonnet cleaned with APC then all the plastics treated with Gtechniq C2V3 
Interior surfaces cleaned with a mild APC 
Interior glass cleaned with CP Eraser
Interior mats treated with Gtechniq I1 V2
Exterior glass cleaned with AG glass polish, then CP Eraser then 2 x coats of Angelwax H2GO rain repellent applied to windscreen & rear window & 1 coat to the remaining exterior glass*

As usual, no 'in progress' pic's































































































































None of the above photo's have been edited

Thanks for looking


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Do love the Mystery Blue - would have been my choice if I hadn't decided to take a leap of faith with the Eclipse Orange


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice motor, lovely colour and good to see you are still using Planet Polish WS&S after all these years....lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking car and love the colour and great job on the clean up


----------



## LeeS (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow... gorgeous colour !!! :doublesho:doublesho

...but an ignition key ?!? What's that all about? :lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Do love the Mystery Blue - would have been my choice if I hadn't decided to take a leap of faith with the Eclipse Orange


Cheers Andy :thumb:
Looking foreword to pic's of the eclipse orange


camerashy said:


> Nice motor, lovely colour and good to see you are still using Planet Polish WS&S after all these years....lol


Thanks :thumb:
Still loving PP WS&S TBH. Tried a few & keep coming back to the 'ole fave


bazz said:


> nice looking car and love the colour and great job on the clean up


Cheers Bazz :thumb:


LeeS said:


> Wow... gorgeous colour !!! :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> ...but an ignition key ?!? What's that all about? :lol::lol:


Thanks Lee :thumb:
'Old school' all the way :lol:
Would have spec'ed advanced key (or what ever the hell SEAT call it) if the car wasn't a PCH one buddy


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

that looks awesome


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

LeeS said:


> ...but an ignition key ?!? What's that all about? :lol::lol:


One of things I'm looking forward to actually - forever misplacing the keyfob for my current car and reduces the risk of theft - I did consider the KESSY keyless start but why pay to make your car easier to steal


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Great looking car! I think if I had the option I'd also go for an ignition key what with all the keyless security issues going on?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very Nice..

Something about these that make them more appealing than a Golf R.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Very Nice..
> 
> Something about these that make them more appealing than a Golf R.


Thinks its the rarity and subtlety of them that appeals to - OK, I kind of messed upon the subtlety by ordering mine in metallic orange


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I really like that Bristle. I've had a few Seat's before and I'm a fan of them. I love how the spec on this would cost an absolute arm and a leg with any of the other VAG manufacturers. Is there much difference in cost for a DSG box?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

rojer386 said:


> I really like that Bristle. I've had a few Seat's before and I'm a fan of them. I love how the spec on this would cost an absolute arm and a leg with any of the other VAG manufacturers. Is there much difference in cost for a DSG box?


No cost difference at all - Seat recently revised prices and made DSG same price as manual on Cupra 300's - except the ST where DSG is only available with the 4Drive


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

andy665 said:


> One of things I'm looking forward to actually - forever misplacing the keyfob for my current car and reduces the risk of theft - I did consider the KESSY keyless start but why pay to make your car easier to steal


I'm the same.. when dreaming on auto trader always prefer it not to have a keyless entry system


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Benfr16 said:


> I'm the same.. when dreaming on auto trader always prefer it not to have a keyless entry system


It does have keyless entry but not keyless start - it's a totally pointless feature in my view


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey, beautiful colour.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

muchoado said:


> that looks awesome


Cheers :thumb:


Arvi said:


> Great looking car! I think if I had the option I'd also go for an ignition key what with all the keyless security issues going on?


Thanks :thumb:
& agreed


robertdon777 said:


> Very Nice..
> 
> Something about these that make them more appealing than a Golf R.


Cheers :thumb:
& very true


andy665 said:


> Thinks its the rarity and subtlety of them that appeals to - OK, I kind of messed upon the subtlety by ordering mine in metallic orange


:lol:


rojer386 said:


> I really like that Bristle. I've had a few Seat's before and I'm a fan of them. I love how the spec on this would cost an absolute arm and a leg with any of the other VAG manufacturers. Is there much difference in cost for a DSG box?


Thanks :thumb:
& agreed
Like andy665 says, now no difference between manual & DSG.
But there is a difference if you are choosing PCH then DSG becomes more expensive


ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly matey, beautiful colour.


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats a great colour and so much better than the usual greys and blacks, although Seats do seem attract the brighter colours.

Nice to see Alcantara as well, i find it so much nicer than leather. Any plans to make it quicker and louder ?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great prep. It's also the best colour!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Thats a great colour and so much better than the usual greys and blacks, although Seats do seem attract the brighter colours.
> 
> Nice to see Alcantara as well, i find it so much nicer than leather. Any plans to make it quicker and louder ?


Thanks Steve :thumb:
Agreed with the alcantara interior
No plans to do either as its a PCH car


Bill58 said:


> That's a great prep. It's also the best colour!


Cheers Bill :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Some better pics taken today at my preferred photo shoot location :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Love it done a cracking job, I saw an FR in Mystery Blue today and looks even better in the flesh. 

I have been swaying towards an R but seeing these pics has confused me again :wave:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just goes to prove old school products still produce top-notch results.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

66Rob said:


> Love it done a cracking job, I saw an FR in Mystery Blue today and looks even better in the flesh.
> 
> I have been swaying towards an R but seeing these pics has confused me again :wave:


Cheers Rob :thumb:
& agreed. The mystery blue colour does looks better 'in the flesh'
Best of luck with that decision ! :lol:


suspal said:


> Just goes to prove old school products still produce top-notch results.


My sentiments totally :thumb:


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you measure the paint thickness of the mistery blue paint? I had done one recently with ~160/180 micron on all panels.

Nice car, with a nice engine


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SkyBuMp said:


> Did you measure the paint thickness of the mistery blue paint? I had done one recently with ~160/180 micron on all panels.
> 
> Nice car, with a nice engine


No I didn't
& thank you :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That is stunning, loving the list of some Old Skool products used also.

How is the drive in one of these buddy? Is it always wanting to go or is it nice n steady and quick when needed?

I only ask as we test drove a R estate a few weeks ago and around town, that felt like it was quite racey and was wanting to just go rather than being an easy drive if you get what I mean.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's Lovely congrats


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh proper job 

Really liking the colour and has responded very nicely to your all your hard work. 

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> That is stunning, loving the list of some Old Skool products used also.
> 
> How is the drive in one of these buddy? Is it always wanting to go or is it nice n steady and quick when needed?
> 
> I only ask as we test drove a R estate a few weeks ago and around town, that felt like it was quite racey and was wanting to just go rather than being an easy drive if you get what I mean.


Thanks mate :thumb:
In comfort mode its quite steady round town & easy enough to manage TBH
In Cupra mode 'tis a different thing. 3 figure speeds come up VERY quick indeedy ! :lol:
It feels very quick but in a completely different way to my old S4


WHIZZER said:


> That's Lovely congrats


Cheers buddy :thumb:


Andyblue said:


> Ooh proper job
> 
> Really liking the colour and has responded very nicely to your all your hard work.
> 
> Very nice :thumb:


Thanks,
Thanks
& thanks Andy ! :thumb:

Better pic in the sun yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks
> & thanks Andy ! :thumb:
> 
> Better pic in the sun yesterday :thumb:


Ooooh now, that is nice :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> In comfort mode its quite steady round town & easy enough to manage TBH
> In Cupra mode 'tis a different thing. 3 figure speeds come up VERY quick indeedy ! :lol:
> It feels very quick but in a completely different way to my old S4


I know what you mean as the Golf R, 300+BHP over 4cyls felt very eager whereas the M240i at 340BHP over 6clys is always smooth but rapid when needed.

The eagerness of the Golf R put the boss off owning one which was a pity as it was nice car with decent spec.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

[/quote]

That looks so good in the sun :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Ooooh now, that is nice :thumb:


Thanks Andy :thumb:


nbray67 said:


> I know what you mean as the Golf R, 300+BHP over 4cyls felt very eager whereas the M240i at 340BHP over 6clys is always smooth but rapid when needed.
> 
> The eagerness of the Golf R put the boss off owning one which was a pity as it was nice car with decent spec.


The Cupra is a 300bhp 4 cylinder 2 litre turbo too
Only difference is the Golf R has haldex AWD & the Cupra is FWD, albeit with the trick front diff the VAG group fit to the Golf GTI Performance Pack


66Rob said:


> That looks so good in the sun :thumb:


Cheers Rob :thumb:

Forgot to mention
Turned the Soundaktor off with the Carista app

In Sport & Cupra driving mode's the car sounded as tho' there was no air filter in!

TBH I found the same noise effect in dynamic mode on a petrol 2 litre Mk3 TT service loan vehicle I had last year

Bl00dy awful noise now silenced :lol:


----------

